# "Urgent" Disney Visa Question



## lovetotraveltx

If I pay for my entire cruise vacation using my Disney Visa do I get 2% of the total back or is there some kind of cap.

Need to book tomorrow so appreciate some quick help!

Thank you!


----------



## Scoobydoo76

lovetotraveltx said:


> If I pay for my entire cruise vacation using my Disney Visa do I get 2% of the total back or is there some kind of cap.
> 
> Need to book tomorrow so appreciate some quick help!
> 
> Thank you!



As far as I know there is no cap. Years ago there use to be a cap with the original Visa Rewards Card but it was removed a while back. I always pay for our cruises using our rewards cards and have always received the appropriate reward points. We now get 2% with the new card.


----------



## starwood

You don't need to pay more than the deposit when you book.  I always pay my deposit and pay it off in 6 months interest free and then a few weeks before the final payment is due I pay the rest and pay that off in 6 months.


----------



## princessnpirate

If you use the card onboard to pay for the expenses on a cruise is that eligible for 6 months 0% interest as well?


----------



## JohnThomson

No need to pay extra bucks. But I don't think they offer 2% off on the total sum. Utmost you can have a transaction with 0% interest. That's all.


----------



## darkwing818

starwood said:


> You don't need to pay more than the deposit when you book.  I always pay my deposit and pay it off in 6 months interest free and then a few weeks before the final payment is due I pay the rest and pay that off in 6 months.



This is what we do.....


----------



## Bayoumama

What about the 6 months 0% interest on a package for the parks - not the cruise.  We are planning to go to the parks December 2014.  I wanted to book it right now so I would at least have it reserved but not start the 6 months 0% interest till about September 2014.  Can I use the card to book it now to reserve (which if I remember reading correctly they would just charge you $200 or $250?) and then call back in September 2014 to get the "package" and then the 6 months would start to pay it off with 0% interest?  What is everyone's experience with the best way to do this so I can have the reservation now but not start the 0% interest till September?

We are going early December (the week right after Thanksgiving) so I think it is a low crowd time?


----------



## Bayoumama

Bayoumama said:


> What about the 6 months 0% interest on a package for the parks - not the cruise.  We are planning to go to the parks December 2014.  I wanted to book it right now so I would at least have it reserved but not start the 6 months 0% interest till about September 2014.  Can I use the card to book it now to reserve (which if I remember reading correctly they would just charge you $200 or $250?) and then call back in September 2014 to get the "package" and then the 6 months would start to pay it off with 0% interest?  What is everyone's experience with the best way to do this so I can have the reservation now but not start the 0% interest till September?
> 
> We are going early December (the week right after Thanksgiving) so I think it is a low crowd time?





 ha nevermind, I called the reservation center and she explained it to me.....just booked and will wait till September to pay in full.  This is a pretty good perk !!!!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Reading through these Visa threads brought a question to mind - is the $49 fee for the Premier card considered a "Disney" purchase or an "other" purchase?  

When we pay our annual fee, do we get 2% rewards or 1%?


----------



## canyoncam

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Reading through these Visa threads brought a question to mind - is the $49 fee for the Premier card considered a "Disney" purchase or an "other" purchase?
> 
> When we pay our annual fee, do we get 2% rewards or 1%?



It is a fee. Not a purchase. You get nothing.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

canyoncam said:


> It is a fee. Not a purchase. You get nothing.



Phooey!


----------

